# Shooting compound bow for a green guy!



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I get in this game late in my life, but there is nothing being late if you don't try, so I try. For the week week I spent every day learning about bow and shooting bow. I got me a Bear compound bow and had it set at 27" and 50 lbs and it took every fiber in my hand to pull and shoot the dam thing! At 20 yards I consistently hit my palm tree rather than my target block. I blamed it on the palm tree for distracting me! . So, I looked into Youtube and I tell you there are so many useful information on bow and shooting compound bow in there. The one's I like best are:






and the one by Sean's Outdoor Adventures











If you are new to this game, I recommend the above links.

To reduce fatigue, I brought the pull weight down to 45lbs and it helped me quite a bit. I am now able to place the arrows within the bull eye most of the time. I also have crossbow and I can nail bull eye at 20 - 30 yards easily, but I just like to shoot compound bow. Now I have more time, so I spend two hours a day to practice. Hope by October I will be ready!


----------

